# Hogs on Pine Log



## Jdhall99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Never been to PineLog but heard there's lots of hogs up there. I've never even took a hog but wouldn't mind some fresh pork for the freezer. I'm in Cartersville so not far away, anyone care to give me some good locations or show me the hog hunting ropes up there one day. Im good to walk as far as I need, would just help with a little direction as that's a big WMA.


----------



## Brooks Family Farm (Jan 5, 2015)

A buddy and I walked all over the entire mountain one Special Hog Hunt day - lots of sign, but no pigs. I walked all over the next valley on a later Hog Hunt day with the same results. I talked to a guy who got a 250 lb pig that day and he said it was really hard to find them in the WMA during a Hog Hunt. I think the herd spends most of their time on private property nearby and only moves across the WMA at night. It's a pretty place to hike, but you have to spend a lot of time there to see hogs.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 5, 2015)

I located some awesome sign on one of the many creeks at Pine Log. There is a special hog hunt this week-end and I'll be there. I never seen as much sign so I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## centerc (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it usually crowded? I looked around sat and saw some signs but dont know if its worth trying if it is going to be over crowded


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone have specifics about the special hunt this weekend, or have a link to info?  I searched, but didn't find anything.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 6, 2015)

centerc said:


> Is it usually crowded? I looked around sat and saw some signs but dont know if its worth trying if it is going to be over crowded



Usually pretty crowded with hardly any killed.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 6, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> Does anyone have specifics about the special hunt this weekend, or have a link to info?  I searched, but didn't find anything.



Any legal firearm, hunter orange required, no hogs can be removed alive. Report you're kills. The info. is in the State regulations booklet.


----------



## centerc (Jan 7, 2015)

I might wait till its over and try with a 22 during small game season


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 8, 2015)

Gearing up for the morning hunt. I found a pine tree (15inch diam.) along a creek bank with the bark rubbed off almost to the ground and three foot high. Also a large area complete with several wallows.....trails leading to and from ....deep in the pines. Feeling lucky


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 9, 2015)

Very cold day with no hogs seen. I think I had thte entire wma to myself because I never seen another vehicle or a single shot. There was 18 sign-in. Guessing they were locals mostly that checked-in for the weekend


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been there quite a few times(A FREAKING BUNCH) and have only gotten a few hogs..seen them a few more times(Very few, but a few)...........missed a few opportunities too
Its hard to be ready 100% of the time when trip after trip you see sign(LOTS of sign-Always), but seldom see them. However, you have to be ready, 100% of the time.

As far as Special Hog hunts go?........the MORE the MERRIER! Bring 100 ppl out there at once! 

When there are A LOT of people there, you may have to go places you would not normally go if you had the place by yourself........People walking all over the place will surely push ANY Game in their wake.......Hence, Game has the unfortunate chance of being pushed into another hunter who is at the ready. Get it? 

Think Positive! Its gonna be Cold(which is a good thing) and Absolutely Beautiful!

Here is a tip for when it is cold.........If I were out there in the cold with no Fire or Blanket, I would go into the thickest Pine thicket I could find to get out of the Wind. 
Then, I'd start scraping together all the fallen pine needles I could find and bury myself underneath them....Completely Underneath them...............now if I had a friend or five with me, we'd all huddle together


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2015)

BTW-thats how I found this dude............Its momma was one of those Missed Opportunities


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2015)

Live from the top of hanging mountain.  

It's cold this morning but otherwise spectacular!  Saw 3 on the kill sheet this morning


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2015)

OMG.  I just saw a pig.  Little baby pig.  But it was a pig!


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I'm out now.  6 on the sheet right now.  Jake V. is the man!  Don't know him but he's got 2 of the 6


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jan 10, 2015)

Atleast you seen something. Me and a friend didn't see anything buts lots of sign. The other 4 hunters we spoke with didn't see any either. Heard only that one shot this am though. Maybe the person your talking about with the luck Is the one with the camper set up.  He's got it figured out I bet. My buddy just told me the guy with the camper was from north Carolina. Remembered the plates.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2015)

pnome said:


> OMG.  I just saw a pig.  Little baby pig.  But it was a pig!




SWEEET! Good on ya brother! Hope I didn't "Jinks" ya

They ARE there.......but a Big Props to Any who can get one of those elusive Pine Log Hogs!

BTW, there are some BIG ones out there too


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2015)

This one was HUGE! Found it on the North end one day.............What a waste









I wont say there are ALOT, but each year I believe the population is adding numbers


----------



## Brooks Family Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

*Saturday was a great day to hike, but not much else was happening.*

Walked all over the Southern Section and didn't see any sign, but it was very beautiful along the creeks. Lots of acorns and hickory nuts on the ground, but no signs of deer or hogs feeding. Moved over to the Valley where I saw a lot of sign last year. There was a lot less sign this year, but the ground was frozen solid, so it may not be due to less activity. I almost got trampled by a pair of blundering hunters who circled around within 50 feet, but never spotted the 6' tall guy wearing a blaze orange vest and cap - that made me nervous enough to bug out before I got shot by accident. I'm going to try my luck on Sapelo next week. I sure hope the hogs are moving around more than they were in October.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 12, 2015)

I did the family thing Sunday so I missed the last day of the hunt. Any one see the total harvest? I'm gonna hike back in there a bit from the check station with my 22LR this weekend....may just get lucky


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2015)

Went out this AM for a bit. There were 8 sign in sheets with 20ppl  on each, and still only 6 hogs signed out and Jake V got 2. One signed out as a 300#er. WAY TO GO JAKE!!

I saw the Game Warden out there today(BTW-That was me in the Dark Cherry Honda Ridgeline). He comes on here too, so a Big shout out to him...................We got great folks out here

I saw a bunch of fresh hog sign, smelled either some hogs or Deer twice, but only Saw a Few squirrels and a few Deer. I did find a Nice Scrape, with a  rub close by in a creek I have never hiked down before today. 
I found a BUNCH of Deer tracks all the way around the Dove fields as well as the usual a little bit of "Just Left" Fresh Hog sign..........I thought it was a perfect day today with a steady direction wind, drizzle, fog, overcast.........Maybe I should have went fishing?
Nah........


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 13, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> This one was HUGE! Found it on the North end one day.............What a waste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember seeing that one too it was huge


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jan 13, 2015)

the deer slayer 17 said:


> I remember seeing that one too it was huge



Had it been shot?  If so, then yes, what a waste.  And not just because the meat wasn't put to good use.  What a waste of a person that would do something like that.


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> Had it been shot?  If so, then yes, what a waste.  And not just because the meat wasn't put to good use.  What a waste of a person that would do something like that.


when I saw it it looked like it was in the pic loaded with maggots the tusks were cut off but there was no way I could have seen a bullet hole


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jan 13, 2015)

Why a waste? Sure the locals are very happy it's dead and not reproducing.  It's amazing that they haven't migrated much anywhere else besides where they are at now on Pine log.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 13, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> Went out this AM for a bit. There were 8 sign in sheets with 20ppl  on each, and still only 6 hogs signed out and Jake V got 2. One signed out as a 300#er. WAY TO GO JAKE!!
> 
> I saw the Game Warden out there today(BTW-That was me in the Dark Cherry Honda Ridgeline). He comes on here too, so a Big shout out to him...................We got great folks out here
> 
> ...



So the gates are still open ? I sure hope so because I could never haul a hog out as far back as I go in....it would be a hike just carrying my tail in!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 13, 2015)

The hog probably took a few small game rounds not very well placed so I'm sure the hunter felt his loss....and yes; a waste.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2015)

Wayne D Davis said:


> So the gates are still open ? I sure hope so because I could never haul a hog out as far back as I go in....it would be a hike just carrying my tail in!



no no no.......... Back to small game gates. I knew they would have them open at least half the day on Monday(Oak Street anywho), so I went there first.
 Then I went in the main gate and that was when I saw the Warden; they had just closed the gates by the first ford. I finally decided to walk along a Creek I have driven past many times before, but never ventured. I only saw a little Hog sign(Lone Boar?) but the area looked very promising and thats where I'll go first next time.


----------



## JohnK (Jan 14, 2015)

Luvntheoutdors said:


> Why a waste? Sure the locals are very happy it's dead and not reproducing.  It's amazing that they haven't migrated much anywhere else besides where they are at now on Pine log.



There are some on Johnson mountain and I've seen some as far as Kingston.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 14, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> BTW-thats how I found this dude............Its momma was one of those Missed Opportunities


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 14, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> no no no.......... Back to small game gates. I knew they would have them open at least half the day on Monday(Oak Street anywho), so I went there first.
> Then I went in the main gate and that was when I saw the Warden; they had just closed the gates by the first ford. I finally decided to walk along a Creek I have driven past many times before, but never ventured. I only saw a little Hog sign(Lone Boar?) but the area looked very promising and thats where I'll go first next time.



Cool.... I recon I'll just work the creeks at check station or the small creek just off Stamp creek road at 411....easy walk from the main drag


----------



## pnome (Jan 14, 2015)

Wayne D Davis said:


> *easy walk from the main drag*






Gotta go where it isn't easy.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 16, 2015)

I always get way back in the woods but I cant hike 2 miles  around the gate before entering the woods....I'd never get a hog outta there....haha
I totally agree ...gotta work it to be successful no doubt


----------

